# 24 is back!



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

The only thing I like about Winter is Christmas and knowing that 24 will be back on the tube. I was ticked this past season when they decided to completely ditch the show b/c of the writers strike. I love Kiefer Sutherland! Been watching him for 20 years. I still think his best movie was YOUNG GUNS, where he played "Billy the Kid"......oohh.....and don't forget about Lou Diamond Phillips!

Anyway, there is a 2 hour special coming on TV on November 23rd. 
They are calling it REDEMPTION. http://www.kiefersutherland24.net/
And then the new season premiers on January 29th. WhooHoo!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

shouldnt this be on off topic? just curios no affence


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be considered "fun stuff" too, I guess. They're quite similar, in my opinion.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Fun Stuff is hedgie-related and Off Topic is not.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, ok. I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

so i guess shes not allowed to post this??


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is fine.

(This topic has been moved)


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

its not removed


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

LG didn't say it was REmoved, but moved from one section to another


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry for the cross posting. 
*LG:* Thanks for moving it to "off topic".


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

Pix sorry for telling on you :?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> Pix sorry for telling on you :?


I don't see it as telling on me. It was an honest mistake, and needed to be corrected.
No big deal.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

okay thanks for understanding


----------

